# Cycling Tank



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I just picked up my new 75 gallon tank and the Black Rhom (13" Venezuelan) today. He left the gravel and the filters in it so there will be good bacteria. How long should I run the filter before I can put the Rhom in? I have the temp at 80 right now. Anything else I need to do? This is my first Rhom so I don't want to kill him. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

test the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH...

how long was the tank uninhabited? Bacteria will die if it has nothing to eat (ammonia from fish)

Also if bacteria from gravel or filter media are out of water for an amount of time they die (i think its like 45min) oh yea might wanna bump the temp to 81*F

P.S- Awesome pickup on that monster! post pics


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

It was only uninhabited for a couple hours. What should I do to make sure he is ok? The gravel nor filter went dry. There were still pretty wet when I began filling the tank.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Since you already have the fish, the best thing in my opinion is to do is use a lot of Ro water that you can buy usually from saltwater fish stores. Or if you have a RO unit you can make it your self. Call around. Ro water is already free of chlorine and other impurities. I would have definately waited to get the fish, because you do have bacteria , but adding 75g of new water is still going to need a few days to cycle. Good Luck







I hope your P does alright.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ooo i assumed you had the old water, dunno about adding 75gallons of new water

but your bacteria should be fine, try and keep some feeders in the tank to keep the bacteria alive

just wondering, where is the fish now?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

30 gallons of cycled water will be a good start
just blast your new tank water with conditioners and cycle


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

He's in the tank. He was in a small container and I couldn't keep him in there. The guy had no other place to put the fish so he brought it with the tank. Hmmm.....what should I do. I definately don't want to kill this poor guy. Yes, it was 70 gal of new water and the 5gal of old water he brought the fish in. What is the main thing I should be concerned about? What are the ideal levels of ammonia, nitrates, etc.?







Sorry for my stupidity but I've never owned a piranha before and this one is too cool to let him die.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmmm....being the guy I bought it from had him for 3 years, he should have known I needed some of the old water. He told me just to fill it up, run the filter for a little while. Keep the temp a little above 80 and he will be fine. DOH!!!! Ok, slap me around later. The fish is in the tank so what should I do first? Go buy a bunch of feeders to put in the tank with him? What kinds of water conditers? Cycle?


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

ok... I'm going to try to answer all your questions...

1. Piranhas are usually pretty hardy... I put mine in my 55 about 2 days after filling it but its also a new tank... ect and there still living so...

2. Putting a bunch of feeders in the tank is not a good idea they may carry parasites that can kill other fish but not harm them so no feeders... go buy some fish from a grocery store or market... I think the white meat fish are good but im not sure to feed your p. if you want the enjoyment of seeing your fish eat another fish go buy a couple of feeders and put them in a quarintine container (this can range from a Rubbermaid container to an regular aquarium, I use a spare ten gallon) Feed them very well, and I have never been quite understanding about this part but you might want to try these fizz tabs they sell that susposedly kill parasite in fish... i dont know though i feed mine beef heart.

3.Water conditions:
Temperature: 
76-84 degrees F.

pH: 
6.6-7.1

Ammonia:
Just keep it low... anything above 1 is high

Nitrite: um... they should also be low... no higher than one or your fish will go into cardiac arrest

GH: Or General Hardness if you don't know... Between 3 and 6 degrees

4. Cycle:
Could be refering to one of two things by adding fish to make the "good guy" bacteria or the Product by Nutrafin 
By fish to make the "good guy" bacteria they mean
Adding fish to the tank to creat ammonia which in turn will make your gravel grow the "good guy" bacteria and make the ammonia in to nitrate so it don't kill your fish... theres your short chemistry lesson.

And the product by Nutrafin adds the "good Guy" bacteria to Jumpstart your aquarium... thats probably what there talking about

Oh.. and btw Welcome AKPiranhaguy


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I just hit it was that stress coat and will also hit it with stress zyme here in a little while. Rhomzilla seems to be doing fine. I just want to make sure he stays that way. The guy I bought him from said he probably won't eat for up to a week. Is that normal for piranha's in a new environment? Also, how often do I need to feed him? I think I will pick up a smaller tank to quaranteen some feeders (not goldfish). I do want to see him in action. What kind of environment should I build for him? I was thinking some plants and some driftwood. However, the guy I bought him from told me whenever he tried to put plants in there, the piranha would eat them. Also, what about air stones? Will the filter supply enough oxygen or should I get an air pump? I definatley don't want to keep the tank bare like it is now. Boring enough with just one fish.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I decided... after a comment that I wanted to go natural... so go out find some drift wood, and plastic plants look great and get a background ( paint it, poster board trash bag or buy one from your lfs but its cheaper to make one) and I'm making a "granite" ball out of styrofoam and cement just if you get your own driftwood bee sure to clean it very well and have fun... look at some of the other users pics and get an idea of what you like... and for feeders try to get something that will multiply like crazy... i have guppies but my p's are only 2-3" try black mollies or something I have a large bendable air wall which is wonderful... I put it under the gravel and it makes large buble... i guess it all depends on your taste. oh and you don't nessicarily need another aquarium you could use a rubermaid with a lid and cut out for one of those air cartrige filter and make a hole to get them sucker... and usually you feed an adult every day to every 3 days or so... some people get by with once a week and your tank will be a little boring but if you kick the temp up a lil and as soon as he gets used to his new enviroment he'll be swiming around and everything... and you were talking about your daugter (4?) what will she think when the feeders start disappearing or she sees a fish head floatin around... lol o btw after about 15 minutes remove anything your p hasn't ate much luck...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to water chemistry


----------

